# Lens correction creates an unwanted "glow"



## sapnho (May 27, 2012)

When developing my RAW photos today, I discovered a strange glow next to faces and tracked it down to the use of the lens correction option.

 

The lens is a Nikon 18-200 on a D300. Has one else discovered any strange behavior with the lens correction option?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 27, 2012)

It's a bug which has already been identified, and Adobe say it will be fixed in the 4.1 Final.

http://forums.adobe.com/message/4380573#4380573
http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...adows_clarity_and_image_warp_lens_corrections


----------



## sapnho (May 27, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks Jim!


----------

